# Bolens HT20



## rossboyle52

Was wondering if anyone has an idea what a good used HT20 with 44" snowblower, chains, weights, 54" mower deck and the manuals is worth. I am looking at one for sale but I have no idea if the asking price is high or low. ($1465.00) Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum! It sounds about right to me.


----------



## rossboyle52

Thanks, This will be my first Bolens. Had a good friend back in the early 80's that owned a power equipment shop and sold Bolens. Back then I couldn't afford to pay attention much less a new Bolens Tractor, so I had to settle for playing with his Demo tractors. Now that the kiddies are gone and the college loans are paid..........................


----------



## Jason4567

I think it is an OK price. I have an HT23 with power steering I was thinking of selling if you are interested. You can send me a PM if you want to discuss it further. Welcome to the forum.

Jason


----------



## rossboyle52

*bolens ht23*

Yes, I may be interested. Do you have any pics. of her? And how much $ ? If you have pics. you can e-mail them to me at [email protected]. Not sure where Upton MA. is. I'll google map it to see how far you are from me.
Thanks, Ross.


----------



## Jason4567

I sent you an email about the HT as well as an 1886 I am thinking about selling.

Jason


----------



## iceberg

*H-18 1886-06*

What is a good price for a 1886-06 that has a 54 inch mower deck and a 42 in tiller


----------



## Jason4567

Hard to say without more info. Does it run good? Does everything work? Depending on specifics it could be worth anywhere from $700-$1500.

Jason


----------



## iceberg

has a 482 kohler twin with no compression on one cylinder everything else is there and works has 3 piont ,power steering and front and rear hydrulics and needs tires all around., Ron


----------



## Jason4567

I would say $800-$1000. A lot of that is just the power steering. What is he asking for it?

Jason


----------



## iceberg

Jason4567 said:


> I would say $800-$1000. A lot of that is just the power steering. What is he asking for it?
> 
> Jason


 He is asking 750.00 think it is a good deal with engine in trouble. Ron


----------



## iceberg

I might be able to get him come down to 6 or 7 hundred as he wants to move it out of his yard, he has other interests.


----------



## Jason4567

Sounds like a good deal to me. 

Jason


----------



## mjb

help help 2 weeks ago i have enter a thred about a ht20 hydro, change the gasket in the eaton put it all back together and when i push the pedel forward it goes backewards so , i took it a part AGAIN and switch the motor plate ,and the pump valve plate right hand still does the same any suggestion thanks guys michael


----------

